# Night Fishing



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Just read the article in woods n water magazine about night fishing for steelhead. They seemed to be talking mainly about the tippy dam and not much else. I was wondering has anyone applied these tactics on any other rivers in the area and if so is it only reserved for the upper most stretches of rivers i.e. in the first mile below croton dam on the muskegon. Im not much interested in staying awake all hours of the night on the weekends, but it might just make me get out of bed a few hours earlier. Thanks for any input.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

wait until the water is > 40 deg


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

The area around the dam at Berrien Springs can be very good fishing starting around 4:00 A.M. especially February & March... especially when the waters got good color and has just started dropping after a rise in levels...


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

steelton said:


> Just read the article in woods n water magazine about night fishing for steelhead. They seemed to be talking mainly about the tippy dam and not much else. I was wondering has anyone applied these tactics on any other rivers in the area and if so is it only reserved for the upper most stretches of rivers i.e. in the first mile below croton dam on the muskegon. Im not much interested in staying awake all hours of the night on the weekends, but it might just make me get out of bed a few hours earlier. Thanks for any input.


I would also look for low and clear conditions as well as what gomer said.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I,ve fished at night, with lights, in the grand, cault lot of fish (mostly steel n eyes.BUT that light atracks fishermen also, ( n it only take,s one ahole to make me quit)


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

what's the idea target the deeper pools below a dam in the wee hours. Also it sounded like you didn't have to fish the very bottom of holes rather float your bait somewheres in the middle of the holes as far as depth.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

steelton said:


> what's the idea target the deeper pools below a dam in the wee hours. Also it sounded like you didn't have to fish the very bottom of holes rather float your bait somewheres in the middle of the holes as far as depth.


always want your bait somewhere close to bottom night or day. try glow jigs and glowsticks on bobbers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I just went night time steelhead fishing right next to my office 15 minutes ago and didn't catch anything. I have tried every glow jig in the book on multiple occasions like this. I have yet to see it work.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Andrew, see my advice above.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

You want to put your light set up, in a spot wear the fish will (hole up) big tree in the water slowing the curent down, behind a bunch o rock,s, a big dry point in the river, n o yes below 6th st. dam.( the light will bring them in ) then here come,s the other fishermen,n they will push u out of your own light:lol: ( that,s y back in my day, we called, the east side below the dam.(sockeye corner):yikes:


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

gomer said:


> Andrew, see my advice above.


I'll give it a try again when it's that warm. My buddy caught 4 in the last 3 trips at night up here. He said you have to flash your jig like crazy.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Darkness doesn't stop the sna...uh...I mean, "anglers" in the east corner at 6th St. 

Two nights this week, we've had to take one of my sons (Nathan) to the Hospital. Twice, I've stopped by the east side in the middle of the night to have a look and sure enough, there's the poster children for How Not To Be A Steelhead Fisherman taking turns on their rock doing the famous east corner drift five feet and yank trick. 

I hope and pray the city builds a kayak chute right through there and takes that east corner right out of existence.

As for real fishing at night--all that's been mentioned plus some good old fashioned wobble glows in the glow colors will take fish at night. Keep the wobble glows flashed up and they can fish pretty good after dark/super early in the a.m.


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I'll give it a try again when it's that warm. My buddy caught 4 in the last 3 trips at night up here. He said you have to flash your jig like crazy.


ive caught these elusive steelhead on glow in the dark power minnows at night. once while waiting on gomer to carpool north in his neck of the woods. i didnt flash my setup every cast either. glow jigs n' wigs/wax/crawlers have worked too. water temp is a key factor as gomer stated, clear water conditions help too. the boardman river is a good river for glows at night when conditions are right.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I just went night time steelhead fishing right next to my office 15 minutes ago and didn't catch anything. I have tried every glow jig in the book on multiple occasions like this. I have yet to see it work.


I have yet to catch one at night on a bob and glow jig. Wobble glos get hammered. Thats gotta b one of my favorite bites. They just slam them.

Sent from your secret spot sucka!


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I one thing that I have heard being a constant, is that wait till at least 11pm and that the bite only get better into the wee hours.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

FishKilla419 said:


> I have yet to catch one at night on a bob and glow jig. Wobble glos get hammered. Thats gotta b one of my favorite bites. They just slam them.
> 
> Sent from your secret spot sucka!


 
I'll try some of those. I have a whole box full of them.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

FishKilla419 said:


> Sent from your secret spot sucka!


 
Which one? :lol: PM me. I was able to get out twice for steelhead in the past month and caught some nice ones.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I've had some nites on a certain river in the NW lower that were phenominal. Not doing anything special, just rolling spawn with a few floaters in the bags, just pinned the appropriate split shot a few inches above the bag and let er bounce through the current. I will agree on the later in the nite theory though.


----------

